# GBAtemp Official K-Pop thread



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 13, 2011)

Hai guise.
K-Pop is fun?
Post some now.Like seriously.I start.
[yt]839DdUWbeLw[/yt]


----------



## klim28 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm not really in to K-pop. I'm more on K-dramas


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 13, 2011)

[yt]07DkUyMUXek[/yt]

Got alot more but this is one of my faves atm.


----------



## riverchen (Nov 13, 2011)

I prefer Taeyang and Big Bang. Haru Haru is excellent.


----------



## mameks (Nov 13, 2011)

Super Junior 
TVXQ 
[yt]r6TwzSGYycM[/yt]

[yt]djJb5iSL0Do[/yt]


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 13, 2011)

I kinda want prowler to come here and say : Weaboss Koreabos
while Guild will come and say: IMA FIRE MAH LAZER ON YAR KPOPS


----------



## smile72 (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't listen to much K-pop just BoA, f(X),4minute, Wonder Girls, Younha, 2NE1, and DBSK.


----------



## Flame (Nov 13, 2011)

that's the only one that i know off.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGbwL8kSpEk&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_gfD3nvh-8&feature=relmfu
Also, forever addicted to this, FOREVER:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3dF0Y7deb0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 13, 2011)

smile72 said:


> I don't listen to much K-pop just BoA, f(X),4minute, Wonder Girls, Younha, 2NE1, and DBSK.


That is like 1/3 of what i listen to if you consider that i have 2 or more songs from them.


Flame™ said:


> that's the only one that i know off.



You mean this 

Japanese version btw.. Only the japanese can do this


----------



## Flame (Nov 13, 2011)

DarkStriker said:


> smile72 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't listen to much K-pop just BoA, f(X),4minute, Wonder Girls, Younha, 2NE1, and DBSK.
> ...



you have just destroyed a good memory.


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 13, 2011)

Flame™ said:


> you have just destroyed a good memory.


Sorry. Let me help you by showing how awesome 2PM & 2AM fron JYP is. Oh my bad its Dirty Eyed Girls not from JYP entertainment


Original


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofwFr8o8p0Y


----------



## prowler (Nov 13, 2011)

The only 'kpop' band I like and it's 100% better in English.
Girls Generations - The Boys (DJ Amaya vs. Groovebot Remix) by DJ Amaya
http://soundcloud.com/dj-amaya/girls-generation-the-boys-dj


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 13, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> The only 'kpop' band I like and it's 100% better in English.
> Girls Generations - The Boys (DJ Amaya vs. Groovebot Remix) by DJ Amaya
> [media]http://soundcloud.co...ion-the-boys-dj[/media]




That's...a thousant times better than the original


----------



## Gahars (Nov 14, 2011)

K-Pop, huh?

Well, all I can think of this.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Nov 14, 2011)

I like SNSD, 2NE1, Super Junior, and BoA.



And to wash that Gee parody out of my brain:


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 14, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > The only 'kpop' band I like and it's 100% better in English.
> ...


Never liked the The Boys from SNSD. So i agree on this.

I like 4Minute far more than them though.

4Minute - Ready Go (Japanese)


This one is awesome too =)
T-ara Cry Cry


----------



## alidsl (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm so hardcore I listen to NK-pop


----------



## kevan (Nov 14, 2011)

Metallica rules!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 14, 2011)

alidsl said:


> I'm so hardcore I listen to NK-pop


You're slightly more hardcore than the 30 year old "kid" in everyone's local library trying to deny his hard on for manga in the children's book section.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 15, 2011)

a bit of SNSD and 2NE1. and only hot issue from 4minute. that's all.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 15, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so hardcore I listen to NK-pop
> ...


Clearly you're one of these shady manga characters


----------



## Ravte (Nov 15, 2011)

Good bye guys, I'll be out for a while, I got this sudden urge to go abroad......


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 16, 2011)

Thats how BIGBANG rolls

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieQ3KE4vpX8


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Nov 18, 2011)

Too many to list, so I won't....


----------



## Ericthegreat (Nov 18, 2011)

j-rock > k-pop


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 18, 2011)

Flame™ said:


>




asian girls are so hot when they're in group

like we used to say here in my country.....


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 18, 2011)

Me like
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP3siRrMuGw

U-KISS japanese debut soon!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYkWzB1gBUM


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1Kb6ytVDao
reviving the thread


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 23, 2011)

U-Kiss - Tick Tack finally here! (japanese)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJkkop1rgnc

Tablo - Tommorow .feat Taeyang from BIG BANG!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zU4Mj9dpUI

Just noticed that Co-Ed school were mentioned as early as the 3rd post lol... I do miss them :/ But do not worry! They make their comeback early 2012!


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Me-orX9d9jw


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 24, 2011)

U-KISS - Tick Tack (Short version) released!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4dO_-Cj-Ss


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Nov 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6QA3m58DQw
SUJU


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 26, 2011)

Proof that autotune isnt everything in kpop
Do pay attention that they just debuted recently.
Taken - Young Boy (Moderate amount of autotune)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTt-5E5lv1w
Taken - Live version (No autotune or lipsynch)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZYvzXhyTvM


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 2, 2011)

Revive post, becasuse noobs like prowler and Communist are such antis
Time for some hip-hop. Rookies :3!
M.I.B - G.D.M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0j2yMFtlPio&ob=av2e

And for the good ol pop i like
Block B - 그대로 멈춰라!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ae_vi3hM6K0


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 3, 2011)

DarkStriker said:


> U-KISS - Tick Tack (Short version) released!!!!
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=H4dO_-Cj-Ss


And there's my new UKISS addiction, thanks.
I literally haven't listened to anything else the past few days because of this.
Can't wait for the full MV


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 5, 2011)

Best song ever made parody of:
Brown Eyed Girls - Abracadabra
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofwFr8o8p0Y


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 7, 2011)

And finally full version of U-KISS - Tick Tack
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOeZsTS4-n8


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 7, 2011)

DarkStriker said:


> And finally full version of U-KISS - Tick Tack
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=GOeZsTS4-n8


brb scrounging for dl links


----------



## celeron53 (Dec 8, 2011)

I love After School (Nana and Kahi are MINE!!) and SNSD (so is Jessica!! XD). Glad to know that there are fellow Tempers that like K-Pop too.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 8, 2011)

2NE1 - Go Away
Park Bom - Don't Cry, You & I
TaeYang - Wedding Dress
SNSD - Way to Go


----------



## CCNaru (Dec 8, 2011)

kevan said:


> Metallica rules!



gimme fue gimme fai gimme dabajabaza

Orange Caramel


----------



## prowler (Dec 9, 2011)

i just found this on tumblr
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dyv9cBhi7Yg[/youtube]
his voice.

*KPOP STILL SUCKS*


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 10, 2011)

Dunno if Clazziquai Project was mentioned, anyway... It is somewhat K-Pop as well, and I just love this band.


----------



## celeron53 (Dec 14, 2011)

I love this song to death!! iTunes says I listened to it... 320+ times already. Crazy for After School!!


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 15, 2011)

BIGBANG - Haru Haru
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzCbEdtNbJ0&ob=av2e

Prowler sucks.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Dec 15, 2011)

One of my favorites


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk_NemfFx_4

@4-leaf: agreed


----------



## celeron53 (Dec 16, 2011)

My favorite remix of this song, from this guy!!


----------



## celeron53 (Dec 16, 2011)

Orange Caramel( sub-unit of After School) latest release!! This cute MV reminds of Elite Beat Agents for the DS.


----------



## exangel (Dec 16, 2011)

Not enough Wonder Girls here.


I think this vid is really adorable but this is actually one of my favorite non-English songs in my whole collection.


This one is a great production like Nobody, but I don't think the theme for this makes any sense aside from the sound being kind of 80's.

Here's a bright video my friend showed me, this group is MISS A:


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 16, 2011)

exangel said:


> Here's a bright video my friend showed me, this group is MISS A:


Miss AM :3 From Dirty Eyed Girls to Miss AM. Not bad, not bad.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dmrFw02qK4


----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2011)

apparently this is kpop so i'm just going to post my favourite song from DJMAX3.



edit: kpop still sucks


----------



## amptor (Dec 16, 2011)

SNSD, Kara, 2ne1 were decent til I rediscovered American pop music


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 19, 2011)

@prowler: Ok. We get it. You still suck thou.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHvKeVncWMs


----------



## Naito-Tanuki (Dec 20, 2011)

This blog was made for me!!
I love 2NE1, Girls' Generation, Super Junior, BIGBANG and f(x)!


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 20, 2011)

Moar ss501
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VprGHf3-144


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas from Norway bump
G.NA - I'll Be Back Off So You Can Live Better (Feat Junhyung rapping & Doojoon acting both from B2ST)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eL3lKPVq-0

Live (Doojoon rapping instead)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rJkvB7qiqY


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 28, 2011)

Bump again because people needs to know about kpop !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWf9E0Qw8NE


----------



## celeron53 (Dec 31, 2011)

Catchy song that pops up into my mind when someone says "Oh". Kekekekkekekekke.


----------



## celeron53 (Jan 4, 2012)

I love the piano music in this song. I had to watch the MV a couple of twice before I realized what was going on...
Sweet but sad MV...


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 4, 2012)

2AM - I Did Wrong (I think the title was)

Only song i would ever like from 2AM i guess.

Live (The MV is really good though  It consist of 2 parts. I posted part 1)


@Celeron: The main reason you not understanding is because it has 2 parts. Or more like the less confusing version. You should watch part 2. And the MV will start to make sense.
EDIT: Here i found it


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7LAkTttLWo


----------



## celeron53 (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh thanks! This made much more sense now. My sister had to explain what happen during the first part, but now I understand everything.
Choked up at a couple of scenes though...


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 5, 2012)

AAAND TEEN TOP returns.
TEEN TOP - Crazy

Live - TEEN TOP & Crazy & GIRLFRIEND


----------



## celeron53 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hyuna is super sexy!! I love the whistling part at the beginning. It annoys the crap out of my friends.​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-zRAQmKUkI&feature=player_embedded​


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 8, 2012)

F.CUZ. Underrated group in korea . Miss the old F.CUZ
Debut song - Jiggy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scWtz-7YjdA
live
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvg-eiF0Pbo


----------



## celeron53 (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't know if this counts as K-Pop because After School is Korean... but they sing the song in Japanese...
Either way, Kahi is SUPER SEXY!! After School FIGHTING!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyTgvbRXmmc


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 8, 2012)

@celeron : After School still sings korean. They are just promoting in japan like KARA, SNDSD and all those other groups.
NS Yoon-G - The Reason I Became a Witch (Formerly known as NS Yoonji. Name change because of change in agency)
Live

MV


Spoiler


----------



## celeron53 (Jan 9, 2012)

I love how Jinsil (the girl) look and sound sooo dead in this performance. It just adds more to the sadness of
the song. And Tablo is just straight up cool... like always. 

Tablo ft. Jinsil- Bad
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZMMDirVzjk


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 9, 2012)

MBLAQ is back again with their 4th mini album :3!
Amazing music video and acting 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bsiv1mo0HTQ


----------



## OJClock (Jan 9, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


>



one can never have enough bubble pop

also k-rap


----------



## celeron53 (Jan 10, 2012)

I love how Taeyang and Tablo did a "bro-hug" during the live performance!

Tablo ft Taeyang- Tomorrow (Performance)


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 10, 2012)

^only one live =/ promote tablo more!

U-KISS!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPi4kkrdWLk


----------



## Langin (Jan 10, 2012)

Ghehe I don't care to put in spoilers sorry, my favorite songs!


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 10, 2012)

^Chi Chi. That song is really random. Not to mention annoying unless you listen to it alot. Not to bash them, but they feel quite lacking(After watching them live). Well their second song is way better though.

Oh well since i was talking about it, why not post one :3
T-ara - YaYaYaYa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PChUEyZTQuM


----------



## Langin (Jan 10, 2012)

Nah I love the Chichi song. It is hyper like I am! ^-^ But you've seen them real live or just on youtube?

But what about the rest of the songs I mentioned? I also like SNSD of course


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 10, 2012)

Dark Langin said:


> Nah I love the Chichi song. It is hyper like I am! ^-^ But you've seen them real live or just on youtube?
> 
> But what about the rest of the songs I mentioned? I also like SNSD of course


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jan 10, 2012)

Not sure if posted, but eh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dww9UjJ4Dt8&feature=relmfu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOXEVd-Z7NE&feature=related


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 11, 2012)

X-5 - In Da House (They should promote this instead )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gdl9lKl2L70


----------



## celeron53 (Jan 11, 2012)

This song is pretty old, but it is sooo sweet. One of the things that make me like K-Pop
music videos, the stories are sweet and nice.

Brown Eyes- With Coffee


----------



## celeron53 (Jan 11, 2012)

After School broke up into two sub units called: Red and Blue.
Red for being sexy and Blue for being cute.

Here's the Sexy and Fierce After School Red.
After School RED- Night Sky
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63WubbkFIxo

Here's the Cute and Adorable After School Blue
After School BLUE- Wonder Boy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjDYi916GIU

AFTER SCHOOL FIGHTING!!


----------



## celeron53 (Jan 13, 2012)

OMG! After School is sooo pretty and elegant in this live performance. Especially Kahi!! 

I love how the singing parts in Shampoo is "kinda" equally divided among the members, unlike
the more recent songs After School produced, which "kinda" focused on Raina and Kahi.
Nevertheless... AFTER SCHOOL FIGHTING!!

After School- Shampoo AND Because of You (Live Performance)


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 13, 2012)

I miss DB5K T-T

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1OIO3cYpzo


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 13, 2012)

To bad I don't listen that much on Korean music  
If there was a Japanese thread maybe  but then I listen more on  j-rock over j-pop


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 13, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> To bad I don't listen that much on Korean music
> If there was a Japanese thread maybe  but then I listen more on  j-rock over j-pop


There is. I recently bumped it yesterday.


----------



## kakashi919 (Jan 13, 2012)

My current favourite song, Lovey Dovey


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 13, 2012)

@[member='kakashi919']: The zombie version is kinda lol.

4Minute - Freestyle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FTNkvi7Nh4


----------



## kakashi919 (Jan 13, 2012)

I actually like the practice session video more xD.

Really love that 4minute too 

This is also one of my favourites 
[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGe0hHvAGkc&list=FLJfUZxH0WoxiUGa74OalP6Q&index=5&feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## celeron53 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yay! Wonder Girls releases a new song targeted for America. I hope this song makes it big and paves the way for K-Pop in the U.S.

Wonder Girls- The DJ Is Mine


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 14, 2012)

MYNAME - Message. Awesome dancing. They did however get out of breath the first 1-2 live performance 
Dance version (fanmade and mirrored)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsM9ho0Kdws

Acoustic version (For those that still dont think people in korea can't sing)


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmXlmOQ1NfY


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEB2Kg5oLY8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 15, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded


Already posted u naab


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jan 15, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded
> ...


DIdn't see it :V


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 15, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> DIdn't see it :V


Having her as my avatar and not posting it would be the weird part 

Now lets make some way for BEAST!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXxGo1MvNls


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Jan 17, 2012)

U-Kiss   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe4FEfmC7PU

CN Blue *-*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66eouyvszaw


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 17, 2012)

The song that made me like T-ara
Like the beginning (I have no idea but it looks like its also called Like the first time)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-HG2Z6M4ww


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jan 17, 2012)

>>


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 17, 2012)

wut...

Anyways
BEAST - V.I.U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFqnigGQD0M
Full version


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cReKoxdTMo4


----------



## kakashi919 (Jan 18, 2012)

Took me a while to like this song -.-

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QD5XnqHcDYs[/video]


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 18, 2012)

Muhahaha already posted by me!

No really does nobody here listen to the songs here


----------



## kakashi919 (Jan 18, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Muhahaha already posted by me!
> 
> No really does nobody here listen to the songs here


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 18, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> I listen to them, but I don't go back to the old pages, so I miss some of the songs  >_<


Oh well not that i care that much. Moar KPOP!

F.Cuz - U Crazy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGYmTG1-ysI


----------



## kakashi919 (Jan 18, 2012)

^
One of the few songs I actually like from a guy group... It's good.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 20, 2012)

MBLAQ - Again
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wEKfNhYUg4


----------



## celeron53 (Jan 21, 2012)

The lovely Goddess, Jessica Jung(SNSD), released her new song for the drama that she
will be in, Wild Romance.

Jessica and Kim Jin Pyo- Perhaps


----------



## celeron53 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hyorin (SISTAR) does a remake of a song from 90's.
I think out of her group, she has the best vocals. The MV is cute.

Hyorin- I Choose to Love You


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 22, 2012)

1 group, 2 song, same song, different language.
2AM - Even if i die i can't let you go
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOREkPq1aVQ


(trying to hint the other thread)


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 24, 2012)

BIGBANG - Love Song (Best MV ever made!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKZEmLvYVF0


----------



## kakashi919 (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## celeron53 (Jan 25, 2012)

With Big Bang's comeback coming around the corner, I've
been listening to more of their songs recently. And this one best expresses
of how I, and hopefully V.I.P's, feel.

GD & TOP feat. Park Bom- Oh Yeah!


----------



## celeron53 (Jan 25, 2012)

My favorite song from After School, Because of You, had a Japanese remake and their Japanese
album was released to with Rambling Girls. As much as I like the Japanese version, I wished Kahi's rap was...
as fierce as her rap from the Korean version.

After School- Because of You (Japanese)


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 26, 2012)

TOUCH - Rockin the Club
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W15X9vzdRqU


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 28, 2012)

Taeyang - Where U At
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ro0d717tejg

K-k-k-k-killing spree!


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 30, 2012)

U-KISS - Light it up (The old U-KISS group sings this)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIdtCiorIUU


----------



## celeron53 (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't wait for SNSD to be on the Late Show with David Letterman and GMA this week.

SNSD- The Boys (I don't know if this MV is a repost...)


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Jan 31, 2012)

Just added CNBlue to my top 6 after listening to this.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 31, 2012)

A Pink & Beast - Skinny Baby
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np9GJ0W_YBc


----------



## kakashi919 (Feb 1, 2012)

SNSD's performance on Late Show 
I'm starting to like this song.


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 1, 2012)

And finally Block B is back with their next album!
Block B - Nanrina


----------



## celeron53 (Feb 2, 2012)

So happy for my girls!

Girl's Generation with Kelly
http://www.youtube.c...8&v=nPt20aAJH6o


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Feb 2, 2012)

Now that I pay more attention to their beat and (somewhat) their lyrics, Big Bang tends to get an edge from other bands which I like.(SUJU! FIGHTING!


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 2, 2012)

Pave the way for some more BEAST!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTbC1UsBtek


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 5, 2012)

BIGBANG - Baby Baby
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScorpVvqLwo


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 7, 2012)

And Jay Park is back with his new full album!! YAY!
Jay Park(Former member of 2PM) - Know Your Name
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJpGSLcqYoA


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Feb 8, 2012)

This song is the definition of epic. *-*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VprGHf3-144


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 8, 2012)

DarkraiHunter said:


> This song is the definition of epic. *-*


Already  'ed by me on page 4 

SE7EN - Somebody Else (Korean)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwoGlre-bk0


----------



## celeron53 (Feb 9, 2012)

Continuing from the post above...

SE7EN- When I Can't Sing


----------



## Majorami (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't know what to think/post about Tsukasa's Clear Blue Sky... It sounds Japanese, but its from a Korean game, DJMaxP. Da fuck?


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 9, 2012)

Majorami said:


> I don't know what to think/post about Tsukasa's Clear Blue Sky... It sounds Japanese, but its from a Korean game, DJMaxP. Da fuck?


DJMax Portable 3 was aimed at Japanese audience. Thats most likely why

Chocolat - One More Day
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyNho3WCW18


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 11, 2012)

T-ara & Davichi - We were in love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJ31sMmytHU


----------



## Langin (Feb 11, 2012)

Did somebody leave Chocolat? The last time I saw them with Syndrome they were with 5!


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 11, 2012)

Dark Langin said:


> Did somebody leave Chocolat? The last time I saw them with Syndrome they were with 5!


I believe the other got either a injury or was sick or so i heard. Its one of that i think.

Rainbow - To Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqvdj0Fl_MY


----------



## Langin (Feb 11, 2012)

My favorite band atm: 



This song fits so good with my feelings as well. I've read the translation...

I love DalShabet!


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 11, 2012)

2PM - Crazy4s (Endorsement song i think?)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4zWuZQcsyc


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 14, 2012)

Wee and BEAST finally released a MV for the awesome song Mystery that came out in 2009
BEAST - Mystery
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv7Yn31Efx0


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Feb 15, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Wee and BEAST finally released a MV for the awesome song Mystery that came out in 2009
> BEAST - Mystery


Saw that on Youtube 2 minutes before entering this thread. Gotta love Beast.


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 16, 2012)

Moar U-KISS


Spoiler








Ah right Jay Park also finally perfomed live with his new album


Spoiler








And finally for the song i wanted to post :
5dolls - This and That (Sub-unit of Co-Ed school. Should be a song of them on page 1)


EDIT: Changed short version to full version.


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Feb 17, 2012)

I listen to this everyday.


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 18, 2012)

Dont think i have posted a video of B.A.P yet  (and even if i did i dont care  )
B.A.P - Warrior
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tLooPlf2Sw
Live


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgVp7ZKtXl4


----------



## celeron53 (Feb 20, 2012)

The popular "Butt-Dance".

Kara- Mister


----------



## Junylim (Feb 20, 2012)

really people?
u guys like k-pop?
im korean but i dont like them
well, except for some of them
Most of them can't sing or rap they just dance.


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 20, 2012)

Junylim said:


> really people?
> u guys like k-pop?
> im korean but i dont like them
> well, except for some of them
> Most of them can't sing or rap they just dance.


Oh really? Im pretty sure they can sing, most of them. Not to mention its the same case for american music too. Most of them can, yet many of them can't. Heck most of them still lipsynch. So i dont really see the issue here lol. Once they go live, i believe that its stage pressence and strong vocalist that makes them good  .

INFINITE - Come Back Again
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hi54WjHr-DA

Live


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2beN-D_S1w


----------



## Junylim (Feb 20, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Junylim said:
> 
> 
> > really people?
> ...


actually only about 2 people in a group can sing, one of them rap(which they are not good at) and the others just dance and sings little parts.


----------



## celeron53 (Feb 20, 2012)

Let's not start some flame war please . Everyone is entitled to their own opinions, and if someone says something you don't like... shrug it off.

2NE1- I Don't Care


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 21, 2012)

Junylim said:


> actually only about 2 people in a group can sing, one of them rap(which they are not good at) and the others just dance and sings little parts.


Lol that song wasnt meant to show if they can sing or not. All of them sings. They have something called main vocalist which you dont know it looks like. Neither did you bother to counter argument with me thus what i said still stand true. And it was their debut. You expect them to do that well? Not to mention that their known for their synchro dancing. If you want them to sing, then you have to look at their ballad tracks ur turd. You want one that can sing? Here you go.


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTgzfqQRJwo


Junylim said:


> really people?
> u guys like k-pop?
> im korean but i dont like them
> well, except for some of them
> Most of them can't sing or rap they just dance.



Needs more patriotism from your side. :x

Super Junior - Boom Boom


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 21, 2012)

And moar of infinite. The song that made them win for the first time too on a music show 
INFINITE - Be Mine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqC8AmuZuLI
Live


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGMdFRDwUYE


----------



## celeron53 (Feb 22, 2012)

BIG BANG IS BACK!!!

BIG BANG- Blue
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GRP1rkE4O0&feature=share


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Feb 22, 2012)

Speaking of Big Bang

Big Bang - Oh, Ah, Oh. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zme5W2n4VVM


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 23, 2012)

DONT STOP CANT STOP!

2PM - Without U


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 25, 2012)

Suzy


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 28, 2012)

aaaaaannnnd their album is on the net already!
BIGBANG - Bad Boy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qnV55LUFVM


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Feb 29, 2012)

Crazy Day Blady ^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFphrMVWB3E

Big Bang's new album? *GOOGLES*


----------



## celeron53 (Mar 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0iGyVUafPw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## celeron53 (Mar 2, 2012)

Jay Park (feat. Dok2)- Know Your Name
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJpGSLcqYoA


----------



## DarkStriker (Mar 6, 2012)

^alrady ninjaed by me 

Best song from the "Alive" album of BIGBANG


MV teaser More like song teaser lol


Spoiler


----------



## celeron53 (Mar 7, 2012)

BIG BANG- Fantastic Baby


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Mar 7, 2012)

CN Blue! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBRIEwc-0J0


----------



## kakashi919 (Mar 8, 2012)

Cool 2NE1 mashup


----------



## BumFace (Mar 11, 2012)

Recently i've been getting back into Kpop, and this is what i hear...Wow.



Fantastic Baby! I prefer this live version than the mv for some reason.


----------



## celeron53 (Mar 13, 2012)

I've been anticipating for this MV for a while now...

SNSD- Time Machine


----------



## celeron53 (Mar 15, 2012)

Debut Song/MV

NU'EST- FACE


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Mar 16, 2012)

Can't believe this isn't their cover song.
SNSD - Oscar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2mU5IoxX6A


----------



## DarkStriker (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh noes been inactive lately. WAnted soo much to link NU'EST debut. Oh well

B1A4 is back with another addicting song!


EDIT: NU'EST live


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdejiaoEhFc&list=PL1AA1C148C0BA9881&index=8&feature=plcp


----------



## DarkStriker (Mar 19, 2012)

And again someone rick'rolled my next video =/
B1A4 - Time Is Over (Another song from the same album of the previous song i posted)


Live


Spoiler


----------



## celeron53 (Mar 19, 2012)

SNSD- Mr. Taxi (Practice Dance)


----------



## Langin (Mar 20, 2012)

My fav songs:





I got a trauma thanks to this: 



THAT LAUGH IS UNNATURAL. Ugn.

Can't understand they call this kpop:



The girls dress is awful as well.


----------



## celeron53 (Mar 21, 2012)

Flawless, like usual...

SNSD- The Boys (Practice Dance)


----------



## CCNaru (Mar 21, 2012)

this thread is worth 7000 won

edit: that's all i have.


----------



## celeron53 (Mar 22, 2012)

Damn... GD and TOP sound soooo cool rapping in English. This song needs a MV.

Pixie Lott ft. GD&TOP- Dancing On My Own


----------



## DarkStriker (Mar 22, 2012)

CCNaru said:


> this thread is worth 7000 won
> 
> edit: that's all i have.


OK!

BtoB - Insane
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmuHZa6DQOc


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kyG5tTZ1iE&list=PL1AA1C148C0BA9881&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 22, 2012)

Is it Korea where young female popstars are basicaly treated like slaved, forced to work huge hours for little pay and used as sex toys of record executives until many of them have breakdowns or top themselves, or am I thinking of somewhere else?


----------



## Langin (Mar 22, 2012)

This song is so beautiful... YOU must hear it please. It made me cry. =3

@bluestar I think that was the past, when the Korea war was going on.


----------



## celeron53 (Mar 22, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> YOUTUBE LINK



That's right. Jessica is "The World's Most Beautiful Woman". KEKEKEKKEKEKKE 
She's sooooo pretty... The Ghost of Jessica helps you find stuff, like a lost library book.


----------



## DarkStriker (Mar 23, 2012)

Page 9 

MBLAQ - Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIlbl9Vf4y4


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 24, 2012)

Dark Langin said:


> @bluestar I think that was the past, when the Korea war was going on.





Was thinking about stuff like this
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-13760064


----------



## celeron53 (Mar 26, 2012)

Found this not too long ago, and got a nosebleed from it.
Korean from the left and English from the right... USE HEADPHONES.

SNSD- The Boys (Both English and Korean version)


----------



## DarkStriker (Mar 26, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> Was thinking about stuff like this
> http://www.bbc.co.uk...acific-13760064



Ah that. Thats true for many place. Known groups like KARA for instance is a great example where the group almost broke up. But that mostly is true to groups that is not popular. Groups that are popular however either get their wage increase or things like what happend to KARA happens. Super Junior's Hangeng is also a great example. Read em up 

EDIT:
G.NA - Top Girl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5wO8ejwVRI


----------



## celeron53 (Mar 27, 2012)

Melted my heart...
Jessica looks pretty with her orange/blonde hair.

SNSD and Super Junior- SEOUL


----------



## Langin (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome song!


----------



## Langin (Apr 8, 2012)

[yt]aF8Fst_zonU[/yt]

Ahh it works!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh hey I kinda forgot about this thread, derp.
Been addicted to this for a couple of days now D:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QZo5Ji43u8&feature=g-vrec&context=G2667eb3RVAAAAAAAAAg


----------



## celeron53 (Apr 8, 2012)

4 Minute- Volume Up


----------



## Langin (Apr 9, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Oh hey I kinda forgot about this thread, derp.
> Been addicted to this for a couple of days now D:
> *snip*



Isn't he from BIGBANG!? 0.o He looks cute here. Unlike his new hair style which I really dislike.


----------



## DarkStriker (Apr 10, 2012)

God dammit Eclipse just start listening to BIGBANG and drool at their awesomeness
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygkhxUItiUM

Ninjaed by me on page 11


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH6ZwnqZ7Wo&list=UUEf_Bc-KVd7onSeifS3py9g&feature=plcp


----------



## DarkStriker (Apr 11, 2012)

And M.I.B is back!
Celebrate
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4L2ASwznxOA&ob=av2n
Remix (Better than original for me atleast)


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5HhPO2DzhM


----------



## Langin (Apr 11, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Ninjaed by me on page 11



Nooooeeeeez  Nice work mista Ninja ;P


----------



## celeron53 (Apr 12, 2012)

Not enough Bora in my opinion...

SISTAR- Alone


----------



## DarkStriker (Apr 12, 2012)

Well there is only one last video of Seungri not being posted yet, im going to do it 
Strong Baby
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDTsf5xw3Kg


----------



## celeron53 (Apr 18, 2012)

Catchy song and all but... it CAN do better without the cheesy sound effects.
Girl's Day- Oh My God!


----------



## celeron53 (Apr 18, 2012)

It's Jessica's BIRTHDAY!! YAY!! and to celebrate it, here's a song that she sang!! (Don't recall me posting this one...)
Jessica- Sweet Delight
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxhmP1AIq8Q


----------



## DarkStriker (Apr 19, 2012)

[quote name='Gundam Eclipse'']
[/quote]
New U-KISS song. 1 song from their album got released 5 days ahead of the album.


EDIT: Its not tittle track so expect more awesome song!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 20, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> New U-KISS song. 1 song from their album got released 5 days ahead of the album.
> [media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=nH1WRdnbvmc[/media]
> 
> EDIT: Its not tittle track so expect more awesome song!


Woo UKISS~
TBH though, this song isn't as good as, say, Forbidden Love or Tick Tack :V At least IMHO, could be just me


----------



## DarkStriker (Apr 20, 2012)

Nope, becasue i thought most people here that listen to kpop doesnt like ballads.

KARA - Lupin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7TYiyEhxdI


----------



## celeron53 (Apr 21, 2012)

I listen to ballads to put me to sleep. Like so...
SNSD- Star Star Star

Easily one of my favorite song from SNSD.


----------



## DarkStriker (Apr 26, 2012)

U-Kiss - DORADORA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vfiaNtF9B4

Live


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqyAGezd9FI


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 26, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> U-Kiss - DORADORA
> *snip*


ASDF I COMPLETELY FORGOT THE RELEASE DATE
Didn't like the first minute, but from then on its pure


----------



## DarkStriker (Apr 26, 2012)

Either me or someone else. Cant remember. I remember me doing SHOCK and BREATH?!?. Oh well not going to bother to go through the pages if i cant remember.

AAAND their back withi their second album
B.A.P - POWER
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBSaX3jvyEc


----------



## celeron53 (Apr 30, 2012)

TaeTiSeo(Girls' Generation)- TWINKLE


----------



## DarkStriker (Apr 30, 2012)

And their back in korea again. But they went a member change. Didnt like their new song that much, but it pass i guess.

F.CUZ - No.1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5FEbqNtaTo


----------



## celeron53 (May 9, 2012)

Looking forward to this new group by Pledis. And one of the girls, YoonJo, looks a tad bit like Jessica... going under my radar...

HelloVenus- Venus


----------



## celeron53 (May 9, 2012)

I like the part when the do the Hush with their hands/fingers.

A Pink- HUSH


----------



## DarkStriker (May 9, 2012)

Haha love this song. So "unique" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2y6i11LO1c&ob=av2e


----------



## DarkStriker (May 11, 2012)

Best U-Kiss song ever and still is (The song that made me love U-Kiss to be exact)
Mworago
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx2QofWGKms


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MfvdFY253Q&feature=g-vrec


----------



## DarkStriker (May 14, 2012)

Kan Mi Youn - Going Crazy


----------



## DarkStriker (May 15, 2012)

Ahh finally i found it. There was this song that had this catchy start... Took me loong time to remember it lol.
T-MAX
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9rYeh5lsxg


----------



## celeron53 (May 16, 2012)

Infinite- The Chaser


----------



## celeron53 (May 17, 2012)

I like this concept over their cute concept (which is unusual for me...). Another girl group under my radar of love...

C-REAL- Sorry But I


----------



## celeron53 (May 18, 2012)

She'z- My Way


----------



## DarkStriker (May 18, 2012)

Right right DALMATION IS BACK!
Dalmation - E.R
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBi0tattU10


----------



## DarkStriker (May 19, 2012)

MOAR DALMATIAN!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcirHMRffnw


----------



## celeron53 (May 20, 2012)

JJ Project- Bounce


----------



## DarkStriker (May 24, 2012)

No acitivty from celeron? BtoB new song is awesomeeeeee


EDIT: For those who feels this is a little BEAST'ish, then its because their form the same entertainment. Cube entertainment :3!


----------



## DarkStriker (May 27, 2012)

Because of a controversy Block B was banned from music shows T-T No idea if they still are when they give out their next album.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nkhbzw1T-3M


----------



## DarkStriker (May 30, 2012)

TEEN TOP hits again with their new song To you. I was hoping for a more upbeat track but oh well
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XCrWhZPDFo


----------



## celeron53 (Jun 2, 2012)

It's FINALLY OUT!!! But too bad they won't be promoting it....

Big Bang- MONSTER


----------



## Langin (Jun 2, 2012)

celeron53 said:


> It's FINALLY OUT!!! But too bad they won't be promoting it....
> 
> Big Bang- MONSTER




I WAS SOOOO EXCITED AND I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## celeron53 (Jun 2, 2012)

To be honest, I felt like JYP threw the girls into an outdoor mall with a camera on this one... the song is okay but the music video feels lacking...

Wonder Girls- Like This


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 3, 2012)

U-Kiss Special Album just hit the market. Special song for fans 


Actually for me i found the music lacking more than the video lol. But its very like their last song. I was more of a fan of nobody and tell me


----------



## celeron53 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yay! Crown J is going to resume his activities. I can't wait for his album in July.

KOREAN: Crown J- I'm Good


ENGLISH: Crown J- I'm Good (Feat. Young Dro)


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 8, 2012)

And thus we *BELIEVE *that *UKISS* will shine over everyone!


EDIT: Replaced with the upload from their official channel.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 8, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> And thus we *BELIEVE *that *UKISS* will shine over everyone!
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=pvk9TSj8eR4


IF I COULD I WOULD LIKE THIS A THOUSAND TIMES OVER
I am so in love with this


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 10, 2012)

Forgot this! Newest rookie enterting the fray.
A-JAX (Yes from greek mytholigy Ajax)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5LtlBuS3H4


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 13, 2012)

e-e-e-electric shock!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8I8QGFA1oM


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 13, 2012)

WELP THERE'S MY NEW ADDICTION D :

Random MV(More of a slideshow really) so this post is more ontopic than just me fangasming or whatever >3>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-yT_c8ZL2Y&feature=relmfu


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTCXEQ3zmUY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## celeron53 (Jun 14, 2012)

Like always, SNSD equals perfect and flawless. And I forgot... JESSICA!!!

SNSD- Paparazzi (Japanese)


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 15, 2012)

Ah you beat me to it. Was going to post it for their epicly awesome dance haha. Didnt know about them until M!Countdown aired x)
Seriously one of the most epic dance ever haha!
Live:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpqcaLBqszU


----------



## celeron53 (Jun 19, 2012)

Yay After School is back!! I think they can fair well without Kahi... I hope...

After School- Flashback


----------



## Langin (Jun 19, 2012)

This song is way better then that sweet 'boyfriend' song! 



Credits in the video between see background text xD

See:

1:15: by Leonent xD

1:19


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 22, 2012)

Not the biggest fan of 2PM, but Jay Park? YEAH!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLiLn91TKzc


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 23, 2012)

Just a remix, but I thought I would post it since I found it pretty fucking awesome D :
Hope you guys find it awesome as well~
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxH_6zWpoHQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94NkawRzEgc&feature=player_embedded
...I think they just gained a fan >3>


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uei7SyA4miA&list=PL27EE3B3724F56551&index=4&feature=plcp
Shit, as if the original wasn't addictive/good enough @[email protected]
WELP TIME TO BLAST THIS INTO MY EARS 24/7
YES, THAT ALSO INCLUDES TIMES WHEN I AM SLEEPING


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 28, 2012)

*Looks at the mp3 collection of Taeyang....* Oh....lol... thats all of them that he has released lol.
And still wedding dress is indeed the best one of them all
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIt6KCwlFPw


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 2, 2012)

Been checking out MBLAQ lately, they got some p. cool songs >3>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbESdhYw95E


----------



## submit545 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hate the heat of summer but love this song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-rftpZ7kCY


----------



## submit545 (Jul 3, 2012)

T-ARA is back and ready to rule the charts


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Jul 5, 2012)

SuJu 

Super Junior - Sexy, Free and Single
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWIkiI_UmeE


----------



## submit545 (Jul 7, 2012)

2NE1 is back


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRG_ZA0oPcA&feature=plcp


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 12, 2012)

Ur damn slow at seeing how awesome MBLAQ is. I've even posted most of their songs. Not sure about the one u posted however.
And A-JAX released a more awesome song than their previous one :3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLfVoz8ncXQ


----------



## celeron53 (Jul 12, 2012)

Too be honest, I thought this was a Big Bang knock off group. The song would have been better without the high vocal part "I could be baby baby...-something". Could have been like Fantastic Baby electro-pop-type music. And the beginning sounded a lot like LMAFO's song. I guess I'm more lenient towards rookie girl groups... 

BIGSTAR- HOTBOY


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 12, 2012)

celeron53 said:


> Too be honest, I thought this was a Big Bang knock off group. The song would have been better without the high vocal part "I could be baby baby...-something". Could have been like Fantastic Baby electro-pop-type music. And the beginning sounded a lot like LMAFO's song. I guess I'm more lenient towards rookie girl groups...


Indeed it does give off a bigbang knock off taste. The lyrics is kinda lol when they say hot boy.. Makes them sound rofl. According to a comment on youtube: "Brave Bros said they wanted to create a similar group to BB but only cause they though BB are great!(which is true) and probably wanted a group with so big talent like BB." and there you might see why i guess. This song reminds me of this group with their phrase young boy lol. They give off the same vibe. I actually like the chorus or the part you called "I could be baby baby". The part where u said it sounded like LMFAO they should really have went for another tune. Sounds like the most downturn of the song for me.

Heres the young boy video lol - Pay attention to the lyrics.. HAHAHA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTt-5E5lv1w


----------



## celeron53 (Jul 13, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Indeed it does give off a bigbang knock off taste. The lyrics is kinda lol when they say hot boy.. Makes them sound rofl. According to a comment on youtube: "Brave Bros said they wanted to create a similar group to BB but only cause they though BB are great!(which is true) and probably wanted a group with so big talent like BB." and there you might see why i guess. This song reminds me of this group with their phrase young boy lol. They give off the same vibe. I actually like the chorus or the part you called "I could be baby baby". The part where u said it sounded like LMFAO they should really have went for another tune. Sounds like the most downturn of the song for me.



Kekekekkekeke. I do agree that the lyrics are way too... "Engrish"?? But I have to admit, I thought the BIGSTART dancing was pretty good. But I think my favorite rookie boy group would have to be... B.A.P. because they're different from other rookie boy bands like NuEst(??). They have a "in your face, tough" image, which is cool.

B.A.P.- WARRIOR (Performance)


----------



## submit545 (Jul 15, 2012)

I find this so amusing haha


----------



## YayMii (Jul 18, 2012)

This thread exists? 

Anyways, I've recently become addicted to f(x)'s older stuff. It sounds quite different compared to their newer music, esp. Electric Shock.
[yt][media]PXOtvYtvhDI[/media][/yt]

EDIT: Video got taken down  changed it.


----------



## celeron53 (Jul 19, 2012)

I was shocked that I didn't find out about this group earlier. They're SOOOO SEXY!!!

Secret- Madonna


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 19, 2012)

People should prease the K-pop loveeehhh

BAP BAPB APBAPBAPBAPBABPP is back withuu no mercy!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hzz4mGyehw

Wanted to post GLAM's debut MV, but BAP>GLAM. If no one post it after 2 days from now on im doing it :3


----------



## YayMii (Jul 19, 2012)

this thread needs moar SNSD.
[yt]Us4cHzPlEU4[/yt]

[yt]u_qQWQZQZp0[/yt]


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 20, 2012)

This thread need more people!
You should take some tine shuffling through the pages when u feel like listening to kpop. Maybe you find a new hidden gem?

King of kkap!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tp2o4_8ZVqI


----------



## celeron53 (Jul 20, 2012)

This MV is hilarious!!

ITAEWON FREEDOM- Jang DongMin, JYP, and some other guy...


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 21, 2012)

BEAST ASFWDFGEDSFHSDFGHRSWTHDFSGHERDGHDFHRTHDFUHFHDFGTREDFSYFGHUFTUJTRSYX
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckIGhwQtd-c


----------



## submit545 (Jul 22, 2012)

The queen is back and ready to DOMINATE all the charts


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 25, 2012)

Forgot to drop this. XXOOXOXOOXXOO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5T62b-FxzxA


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 27, 2012)

And this is what u call flawless. Lipsynchers cant compare


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 28, 2012)

submit545 said:


> I find this so amusing haha
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=9bZkp7q19f0[/media]


THIS IS NOW OXYGEN FOR ME SERIOUSLY I CAN'T STOP WATCHING OMG
Also you people already posted anything and everything I was planning too, welp :C That's more of a compliment than a complaint btw, to clarify.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 28, 2012)

Thats because ur so slooooowwwwww
Im not done atleast... I dont think i ever will


----------



## celeron53 (Jul 31, 2012)

It says full MV, but it's not the full song...

CN Blue-Friday


----------



## DS1 (Jul 31, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Thats because ur so slooooowwwwww
> Im not done atleast... I dont think i ever will



OMG I clicked on this topic thinking, "hey maybe it won't be a bunch of crappy girl groups for once", and then !!!!! NEW PSY!??!! I am approve.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 31, 2012)

80% of my posts have all been boy bands.

YG 4 ever!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5nEUWiCXPs


----------



## celeron53 (Aug 2, 2012)

I really don't want to be "that" person, but I'm feeling a 2NE1 vibe from this group, even though the music was made from YG ENT.

D-UNIT- I'm Missin You


----------



## celeron53 (Aug 5, 2012)

GIRLS' GENERATION 5TH YEAR ANNIVERSARY!!! 

SNSD- Into the New World
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0k2Zzkw_-0I


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 5, 2012)

4Minute is going to release a new album 22nd august in Japan!
For now heres the tittle song from the album or should be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdvMeP8AQaU


----------



## YayMii (Aug 6, 2012)

Just released. Japanese pre-debut 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UH3CF7l29ww


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 8, 2012)

LEE GWANG SOO OMG OMG OMG!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q3k-96dqRM


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 13, 2012)

007 the Boy Band:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GpJHF0WyAE&list=UUEf_Bc-KVd7onSeifS3py9g&index=0&feature=plcp


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 14, 2012)

And so rookie group VIXX releases a new song. I didn't post their debut single because i didnt like it much but i believe someone else here posted the song about 2-3 pages back. Anyways here comes VIXX!
Rock Ur Body
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uRrv67FCb0


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fHERLFv-FU&list=UUEf_Bc-KVd7onSeifS3py9g&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 18, 2012)

Or


Buuuuuuttttt. Its different from their usual upbeat song T-T. Can see that they really went more j-popish this time for their next japanese release.

EDIT: RIght right. Finally seeing Kiseop doing more than 1 line.


----------



## celeron53 (Aug 20, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> VIDEO



Sexy BoA is sexy.


----------



## Langin (Aug 22, 2012)

New KARA video! Pandora..! 



Very catchy, I love it!


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 22, 2012)

Even though I don't know what it means its still hot lol  .


----------



## celeron53 (Aug 24, 2012)

My sister and I were looking back at old KPOP MVs and we came across this one. NOSTALGIA RUSH!!

JTL- A Better Day


----------



## celeron53 (Aug 24, 2012)

G-Dragon just broke the SWAG meter...

G-Dragon- ONE OF A KIND


----------



## YayMii (Aug 26, 2012)

Reposting this because pretty soon Gangnam Style will have more views. D:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7mPqycQ0tQ

EDIT: It finally happened... Gangnam Style has more views than Gee. D: Sept 1, 2012


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 29, 2012)

And a new video!
ZE:A is back and finally with a song i like. I remember them debuting back at the same time as CNBlue and earlier than Teen Top and all those forgotten rookies and they are seriously underrated, but seeing how i didnt like anything before they released this i kinda understand why. Anyways they aslo finally hit first place on a online music chart after their 2-3 years of debut.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFEC-bcJJj0


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 31, 2012)

@[member='Gundam Eclipse']

U-Kiss - Cinderella
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7C81o4bxRDY


----------



## submit545 (Sep 2, 2012)

Kinda surprised this hasn't been posted yet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j57IzkTFnT8


----------



## celeron53 (Sep 2, 2012)

T-ara is back! But I was hoping they would continue the Day By Day story... and I find this song to be some what similar to this one. Which is hilarious.

T-ara- Sexy Love


----------



## submit545 (Sep 3, 2012)

Continuing from Day by Day's story



and music video for Day and Night

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiGfctpa-x8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 3, 2012)

T-Ara can go to hell.


----------



## celeron53 (Sep 3, 2012)

I remember reading somewhere, where someone made fun of their name. "T-ARA is T-ERROR". Kekekekekeke, pretty clever. I got nothing against the group though, even with the scandal in July.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 3, 2012)

Isn't there still a lack of information of what actually happened?


----------



## submit545 (Sep 3, 2012)

Girls' Generation's new music video for their new Japanese single to be released on the 26th.


----------



## celeron53 (Sep 3, 2012)

YayMii said:


> Isn't there still a lack of information of what actually happened?



Yeah, which is why I have a neutral stance towards this group. Everything is just speculations and assumption of what happened. Unless either the company or Hwayoung release an official statement regarding the bullying, then I'll stay neutral.


----------



## celeron53 (Sep 12, 2012)

Orange Caramel- LIPSTICK
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Z9R57maGvc


----------



## celeron53 (Sep 13, 2012)

THIS PART!

Secret- POISION


----------



## YayMii (Sep 14, 2012)

New Japanese version 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXZWudcVzEg


----------



## celeron53 (Sep 14, 2012)

I like how they kept the "Oppa Saranghae". SNSD FIGHTING!!

SNSD-OH(Japanese Version)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXZWudcVzEg&feature=plcp


----------



## YayMii (Sep 14, 2012)

I win by 2 minutes! Lol


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 15, 2012)

Ammagad this girl group parade! Lets change the tide! BtoB with their new single is sick!


MV


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXcUXWL1mJA


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 16, 2012)

No one?!? I continue it alone then... Forever alone
DNT - Knock Knock
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhX_I9kyj20

MV


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIyxDUkh7io


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 16, 2012)

SO LIKE I TOTALLY WANT THE NAME OF THAT GURL
SHE'S LIKE SO HO- ohokthatscooliguess


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 16, 2012)

This group im posting now is a performance group. Though they dont sing alot, but they do have parts where they show off their vocals. And their twins!
(not sure if anybody posted it yet and im too lazy to check)
And here comes Tasty
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ajX5zkJngY

MV


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_joKpiEDuM


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 17, 2012)

I dont think this have been posted yet despite getting a feeling that it has. Oh well
Jang Woo Hyuk - Weekend Night
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-dwjqtaX64


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 19, 2012)

A rookie group debut. I think their called 100% lol
Bad Boy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IPRd6idXR8


----------



## celeron53 (Sep 19, 2012)

YAY!! A dance version! Can't wait for SNSD to release their Japanese album with the "Complete Video Collection".

SNSD- Oh!(Japanese Dance Version)


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 20, 2012)

@[member='Gundam Eclipse']
ADFSDFSDDGSHS UKISS'S 7TH ALBUM IS OUT! GET IT NAW!
STOP GIRL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XboGRNb1Fd8


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 22, 2012)

Colored version of the above MV


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLO-7Pd860w



Comeback Stage
Their on 2nd place! Next week will decide if they win for their first time since their debut!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQbNmv0cDZ4


----------



## celeron53 (Sep 22, 2012)

This guy... is gonna be bigger than G-Dragon... I can feel it. *sarcasm*

Chad Future- Hello
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yF5zGXXrVhE


----------



## YayMii (Sep 22, 2012)

celeron53 said:


> Chad Future- Hello
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=yF5zGXXrVhE


Haha...it's AK-pop. I wonder if we'll see more of this kind of stuff after Gangnam Style.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 22, 2012)

YayMii said:


> Haha...it's AK-pop. I wonder if we'll see more of this kind of stuff after Gangnam Style.


Probably would since its apparently really popular but I feel that i'm the only one who really doesn't enjoy it, I mean its catchy but it just doesn't have that appeal to me that other artists do.


----------



## celeron53 (Sep 22, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> > Haha...it's AK-pop. I wonder if we'll see more of this kind of stuff after Gangnam Style.
> ...


I think KPOP should just stick to Koreans, for now. I feel that "AKPOP" can be successful, if it's done right. But for now, just let KPOP break into America like PSY.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 22, 2012)

celeron53 said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > YayMii said:
> ...


I agree with you on that since whenever I see a westerner doing a cover on a Jpop song I just cringe since they mispronounce things constantly. As much as I love how Kpop is getting popular in the west I want it to remain awesome the way it is without this AKpop rubbish. Not having a go but I just can't see how it would work since its gonna be obvious they will mispronounce things.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 23, 2012)

Ammagad AKpop.. No dont. Just dont. *Turns on UKISS - Stop Girl with shuffle and replay!*
But really Chad Future just did what Kpop is doing, but reversed in like how koreans use easy and catchy english words that works with their beat to attract others internationally, but except i doubt he didnt get the fact that korea is smaller than the world lol. Still feels like american pop with some random korean sentence added. If he truly wants to make it AKpop then atleast make half of it korean. Oh right.. He doesnt get what he says himself.

Anyways. The only song i like from C-REAL
No no no no no
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVeTI4v24M0


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 24, 2012)

DB2K - Catch Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfUlE2LlGro


----------



## celeron53 (Oct 7, 2012)

This new guy-group has the feel of C.N Blue, but more of alternate-rock. But... one of them looks like a girl, which caught me of guard.
LUNAFLY- How Nice Would It Be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uqmAHuU9Y4


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 16, 2012)

Cant wait for Block B's return! AMMAGAD THE TEASER IS SUCH A TEASE! CANT WAIT!

Oh well something to fill my emptiness ~~

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkSOOiMDGiY

Feels very Beyonce'ish but oh who cares.


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 17, 2012)

MAKE SOME FU****** WAY FOR BLOCK B! CUZ THEIR BACK SHAKING THE THE SCENE!

Block B - NILLILI MAMBO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9Sbz-mhlyo


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 18, 2012)

Block B with their "Blockbuster" album sweeping all kind of charts and ranking high on Bugs, Olleh, Soribada, Melon and Mnet

AND LIVE IN HD ON MNET!!!!!!!!!!!


EDIT: REupped another video since their mnet comeback video got removed.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 19, 2012)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG NEW SINGLE BY JESSICA


----------



## celeron53 (Oct 19, 2012)

I was just about to post that new single from Jessica, breh... But SNSD making a comeback soon(hopefully).


----------



## celeron53 (Oct 20, 2012)

Best Halloween Party... ever...
Epik High- Don't Hate


----------



## celeron53 (Nov 1, 2012)

All I heard was WUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUB. Perfect.
YOUNIQUE UNIT- MAXSTEP


----------



## celeron53 (Nov 1, 2012)

Cannot wait for their Korean Comeback.
SNSD-Flower Power


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 2, 2012)

Bleh i dont like how half the links stopped working =/
Anyways! KIM JONG KOOK!!!! MAMGAMSMFDAFGDASKJFGSDJ


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 4, 2012)

Ammagaaaad Jay Payk and NS Yoon G in a video!!!! *Passes out*.... or not....


----------



## celeron53 (Nov 17, 2012)

I didn't notice how pretty Ailee is. Really. Pretty.
Ailee- I'll Show You


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 19, 2012)

Meh inactivity due to mid term exams. Oh well no matter how i listen to this i cant get enough!!! BBC forever!


MR removed variant.


Spoiler


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 20, 2012)

And heres the second mini-album release from D-Unit


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 24, 2012)

Cant remember how many of Girl's day song i posted here but here goes their latest mini album


----------



## submit545 (Dec 21, 2012)

It's almost time for the Queen's of KPOP to return. They'll be back on the first day of the new year. Look forward to them annihilating the charts.


----------



## celeron53 (Dec 26, 2012)

SUPER DUPER EXCITED!!! CANNOT WAIT FOR THE NEW YEAR!!
SNSD I Got a Boy TEASER


----------



## submit545 (Jan 1, 2013)

I welcome back MY QUEENS to the kpop scene. May 2013 be a year of many awards and fun times.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 1, 2013)

^Not what I was expecting :/ New style, not sure yet if I like it or not. I wanna see where this is going though.
Also, ^^that teaser seemed a bit misleading. Don't they usually put cuts of the actual songs in the teasers?


----------



## RikuCrafter (Jan 1, 2013)

I found I Got A Boy to be my favourite SNSD song yet, but the completely different verse-chorus styles could've been done a Little closer.


----------



## celeron53 (Jan 1, 2013)

I love their new style. It makes them stand out from the usual generic KPOP girl group styles. Although the title track was all over the place, still NUMBER 1 in the album!!
SNSD FIGHTING!!


----------



## celeron53 (Jan 3, 2013)

SNSD- Dancing Queen & I Got A Boy (M Countdown)


----------



## celeron53 (Jan 7, 2013)

CCM really knows how to make great "drama" music videos, despite that T-ara scandel. The song... meh??
SPEED-That's My Fault


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 11, 2013)

Meh dropping this off before vanishing into thin air.


----------



## Sop (Jan 11, 2013)

I personally prefer the Cock Posse myself, although sometimes I like a bit of the old Hung Bung & the Cock Posse.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 16, 2013)

So anyone still remember Co-Ed School? The giga size band consisting of boy and girls being posted as early as the first and second page?? Well you remeber how the girl part had an ok debut while the boy group got totally shunned? Well SPEED is back in another attempt. As for my personal opinion i feel like they seriously are better of as Co-Ed School as i still like both their release song 100 times more than the other songs. Anyways enjoy and hopefully their more sucessful this time~~
It's Over


PS: Under this spoiler tag is the drama version. The drama version is the next part of the drama version posted by celeron53. Do check the first drama before this as you will understand what it is about. Anyways if your only after the song then the link above should do


Spoiler








Anyways if you like their upbeat song, check out Bang Bang from their album.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 17, 2013)

And and and and and i forgot VIXX!!! Not that anyone cares


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 26, 2013)

Apparantly i forgot to drop my dear CNBLUE off here too!


----------



## celeron53 (Jan 29, 2013)

Getting into DOK2's work. Favorite line in this MV is 
"Let me introduce you to my new girlfriend. Her name is, Mercedes. CLS 350, not that CL 2NE1 *beep*".

*양동근 - GIVE IT TO ME (feat. DOK2 & The Quiett) M/V*


----------



## celeron53 (Jan 31, 2013)

SISTAR19 showing us the PROPER way to clean the table.

SISTAR19- GONE NOT AROUND ANY LONGER


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## celeron53 (Feb 12, 2013)

Pretty boy swag...

B.A.P- One Shot


----------



## celeron53 (Feb 17, 2013)

This live performance... too good.
B.A.P- One Shot (Show! Music Core Performances)


----------



## celeron53 (Feb 21, 2013)

NU'EST- HELLO


----------



## joelv6 (Feb 27, 2013)

me did not know that ppl in  this forum like kpop
well me like kpop
Groups i like:
big bang
super junior
b2st
f(x)
Infinite
Teen Top
Jay Park
U-Kiss
se7en
ZEA
and last not least
2PM


----------



## Langin (Mar 1, 2013)

joelv6 said:


> me did not know that ppl in this forum like kpop
> well me like kpop
> Groups i like:
> big bang
> ...


 

Yes there are a few K-pop lovers here, I am an addict. ;p

Because I can I'll post T-ara's latest JPOP vid here.(Hey someone posted Flower Power from SNSD once here, that was J-pop as well)

[media]

Also the groups I like:

Girl's Day!!
Infinite(Sung-Yeol <3 <3 )
VIXX(Ken and N <3 <3)
SHINee
Super Junior(Sung Ming <3 <3 <3 <3 <3)
T-ara
SNSD
BigBang(DAESUNG <3 <3)
MFBTY

and maaaaaannyyy more ;3


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## joelv6 (Mar 21, 2013)

Langin said:


> Yes there are a few K-pop lovers here, I am an addict. ;p
> 
> Because I can I'll post T-ara's latest JPOP vid here.(Hey someone posted Flower Power from SNSD once here, that was J-pop as well)
> 
> ...


 
how can i miss shinee?! they are so cool and making dance moves looking awsome
i like super junior even though they have a bucnh of ppl haha they are unique with their music and sometimes funny idk why
T-ara is okay for me
SNSD is too much, i just to like them but idk why i got tired of them, maybe because they are too girly or something like that

anywho, i think daesung came out with out a new solo album so yeah



Gundam Eclipse said:


>




i saw that a couple of days ago, i kinda like it but i havent read the lyrics so i cant give out my fulll opinion


----------



## celeron53 (Apr 2, 2013)

ElectroBoys Feat. Nana (Afterschool)- MaBoy 3


----------



## celeron53 (Apr 2, 2013)

Damn... that dubstep dancing part...
DELIGHT- MEGA YAK


----------



## submit545 (Apr 4, 2013)

Girls' Generation new music video for Beep Beep will be released at 8am JST on the 5th. Can't wait for it. Loved this song as soon as I heard it. 
Video is private right now
Short version is out now


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Apr 27, 2013)

Finally a decent rookie group.
It was very brave of them to debut on the same day 4minute and SHINee made their comeback. e.e


----------



## celeron53 (May 6, 2013)

Heeeeeeeeeeey, cannot wait for her other MVs.
Lee Hyori- Miss Korea


----------



## Langin (May 6, 2013)

M.I.B. - Nod Along



That nobody posted this! D;


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 6, 2013)

Langin said:


> M.I.B. - Nod Along
> 
> 
> 
> That nobody posted this! D;



I'm very disappointed.  That was not Men in Black.


----------



## Langin (May 6, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> I'm very disappointed. That was not Men in Black.


 
nopes, these are the 'Most Incredible Busters'


----------



## celeron53 (May 9, 2013)

Holy shit!! This is one sexyass music video. 9Muses has come a LONG way (when compared to their other MVs). This one takes the cake. And... the song isn't that bad either, but it's not too unique...

9MUSES- WILD


----------



## DarkraiHunter (May 9, 2013)

No love for the rookies? :C
LC9 - MaMa Beat


Also, Nod Along is amazing. Why didn't I know about M.I.B before gdi. >.<


----------



## joelv6 (May 16, 2013)

too many groups to keep track on lol


----------



## DarkStriker (May 16, 2013)

DarkraiHunter said:


> No love for the rookies? :C
> LC9 - MaMa Beat
> 
> Also, Nod Along is amazing. Why didn't I know about M.I.B before gdi. >.<


Becaue the song is hard to follow because of the video im just going to leave the mp3 version here. ITS REALLY HARD TO LISTEN TO THE SONG WHILE WATCHING THE VIDEO


Spoiler








As for the video i wanted to post.
2PM IS BACK


----------



## Langin (May 16, 2013)

NEW VIXX NEXT WEEK OMG OMG OMG

I can't wait <3


----------



## DarkraiHunter (May 17, 2013)

DarkStriker said:


> Becaue the song is hard to follow because of the video im just going to leave the mp3 version here. ITS REALLY HARD TO LISTEN TO THE SONG WHILE WATCHING THE VIDEO
> 
> 
> Spoiler



But I like the video... :c
They're breaking the unwritten kpop MV laws *-* 

Make way, ultimate bias group coming through
4minute - What's Your Name?




Langin said:


> NEW VIXX NEXT WEEK OMG OMG OMG
> 
> I can't wait <3


You might like this news :0
http://www.allkpop.com/2013/05/girls-days-minah-lends-her-voice-for-one-of-vixxs-new-songs


----------



## Langin (May 17, 2013)

DarkraiHunter said:


> You might like this news :0
> http://www.allkpop.com/2013/05/girls-days-minah-lends-her-voice-for-one-of-vixxs-new-songs


 
OH M GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD I LIKE THAT <3

Sorry I am fangirling a bit here xd


----------



## Langin (May 20, 2013)

No love for VIXX? The most sexy boygroup around!



<3 <3


----------



## celeron53 (May 30, 2013)

With the release of EXO's Wolf... they seem to be getting a lot of criticism. Or rather, SM too. To be honest, it is kinda ridiculous. Espicially when they say "Ooof" instead of "Wolf"...

EXO-K -WOLF


----------



## DarkraiHunter (May 31, 2013)

celeron53 said:


> With the release of EXO's Wolf... they seem to be getting a lot of criticism. Or rather, SM too. To be honest, it is kinda ridiculous. Espicially when they say "Ooof" instead of "Wolf"...


 

OULF NAEGA OULF AWOOOOOOO~
EH SARENGHEYO AWOOOOOOO~
sorry, couldn't resist :x

I really like the dance and the chorus, but the "sarengheyo" part makes me cringe ._.
It was really strange how the title song, the dance practice video AND the entire album were leaked well before release :c
It's still doing well, though. Reached 300,000 pre-orders.

As for the tracks, I personally prefer Baby Don't Cry 

Yaaaay~ Super Junior 
Donghae and Eunhyuk (SuJu) - I Wanna Dance


----------



## Langin (May 31, 2013)

A bunch of new stuff I really really love:

Lumi-L: a Cup of Coffee(OMG THAT BACKGROUND DANCER AT THE LEFT @0:47 HE'S ÜBER CUTE!)



Wonderboyz: Tarzan(HYERI <3 <3)



B1A4: What's Happening


----------



## YayMii (Jun 4, 2013)

New SNSD :3

EDIT: Well, the song's in Japanese and the MV was released aired on Japanese TV weeks ago... but it's still SNSD and the Dance Ver MV was released today


----------



## celeron53 (Jun 11, 2013)

Holy hell, I would totally wife BoA up.

BoA- Tail of Hope (PV)


----------



## celeron53 (Jun 11, 2013)

SISTAR- Give It to Me


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 12, 2013)

Has nobody fed on HENRY yet?


----------



## Langin (Jun 12, 2013)

celeron53 said:


> SISTAR- Give It to Me





T_T still kinda meh, I really don't like Sistar. So Cool was okay, Alone was T_T and yeah this... Too bad! ;D


----------



## Langin (Jun 12, 2013)

DarkStriker said:


> Has nobody fed on HENRY yet?





OMG OMG, Why didn't I post this?! I love this song <3 <3


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Jun 13, 2013)

DarkStriker said:


> Has nobody fed on HENRY yet?


 
By far, the best mini album of 2013 (so far)

Sistar's Give it To Me was kinda lame :/

Oh and After School's First Love MV is out. Dunno if I should post it here or not... ;-; (It's got pole dancing in it)


----------



## Langin (Jun 25, 2013)

Girl's Day - Female President YURA <3 <3 <3 I don't like Hyeri's hair though.



BTS - No more dream, nice new group!


----------



## Langin (Jul 31, 2013)

*HUGE UPDATE:*

NEW GIRL'S DAY <3 <3 <3 *explodes*



No love for VIXX? <3



Apink - Nonono <3 <3 <3 <3



Apink - Secret Garden

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBxDL2lUX6A

Infinite - Destiny



BTS - We Are BulletProof Pt. 2



Brown eyed girls - kill bill



B.A.P - Hurricane (THE LOOF IS ON FIAR ;O; )



Ailee - U&I(Awesome song)



2NE1 - Falling In Love

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEVd9pSG85Q

beast - Shadow



Lee Jung Hyun - V (very weird song)



Edit:

Afterschool - First Love(Contains pole dancing, WATCH AT OWN RISK, no real sexual content included!



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmS3Qh_SFwU


----------



## Langin (Aug 1, 2013)

24K - U R SO CUTE



M.I.B - Men in Black(<3)


----------



## celeron53 (Aug 1, 2013)

Woah, I haven't posted in a while. Dunno, the Kpop scene feels kind of dead to me right now. It's like a Kpop drought or something to me.


----------



## Langin (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't feel like the kpop scene is dead, yeah it's a bit of a dry time but that always happens in the summer.


----------



## Langin (Oct 10, 2013)

*HUGE UPDATE*

Apink - u You(Very cute song! <3 <3 )



BTS - N.O



Kara - Damaged Lady



Ladies' Code - Pretty Pretty



More of jpop but WHATEVER: SNSD - Galaxy Supernova



Sumni - 24 Hours



Exo - Growl



BtoB - Thriller



Beast - Shadow


----------



## Langin (Oct 10, 2013)

*Part Two* (Pure so my posts won't crash because of the huge amount of video's)

Infinite - Request



Block B - Very Good



SHINee - Everybody(LISTEN LISTEN LISTEN LISTEN)



T-ara - Number Nine



Henry - 1-4-3(I Love you)



G-dragon - Coup D'Etat



History - Tell me Love



Teentop - Rocking



B.A.P - Badman



Nu'est - Sleeptalking



ZE:A - Ghost of the Wind

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82d7a2oCEvo

Kpop had died on temp it seems ;-;


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 12, 2013)

Im sad. Langin you posted everything 

EDIT: And dont post more than 3 videos each post. It will crash all the people who hits this page lol xD

Anyways here we go.

Taeyang Ringa Linga


----------



## Langin (Nov 12, 2013)

DarkStriker said:


> Im sad. Langin you posted everything
> 
> EDIT: And dont post more than 3 videos each post. It will crash all the people who hits this page lol xD
> 
> ...


 

Sorry x3 Kpop kinda died here on the temp it seems but your back! ^O^ I posted a bit too much x3 but I don't want to triple ultra mega post everything so we have 20 pages filled with only my posts ;p thats why I did my kpop 'news flash' posts with all the latest kpop xD


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 12, 2013)

Block B - Be the light


MV


Spoiler


----------



## Langin (Nov 12, 2013)

DarkStriker said:


> Block B - Be the light
> 
> 
> MV
> ...





Spoiler



Block B - Very Good


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 12, 2013)

Langin said:


> Block B - Very Good


I know about that song  I just wanted to post the other one becasue you didn't kekekekeke.

MYNAME - Day by Day


MV


Spoiler


----------



## YayMii (Nov 13, 2013)

Not a new song, but it seems that no one has posted this yet 

Crayon Pop - 빠빠빠(Bar Bar Bar)


And for anyone who watches Mychonny:


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 15, 2013)

Didnt really like the song they decided to promote from the album, but i did find however another song from the album that i love.

Teen Top - Oh! Good


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 16, 2013)

Phantom - New Era Ft Navi. The MV might not be suited for everyone youtube the MV yourself


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 16, 2013)

I feel ashamed to say this thread is my second biggest contribution to GBAtemp.


----------



## Langin (Nov 16, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> I feel ashamed to say this thread is my second biggest contribution to GBAtemp.


 

I really appreciate it 

VIXX - Only You 



This song fits the current season so well


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 16, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> I feel ashamed to say this thread is my second biggest contribution to GBAtemp.


Only becasue you beat me to it. I considered doing this the day you made this thread.

U-KISS - Standing Still


EDIT: Wait i think i posted this somewhere... Oh well cant remember


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 17, 2013)

BTS - The Rise of Bangtan


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 18, 2013)

BTS - We On


----------



## Langin (Nov 18, 2013)

I love the fact your back DarkStriker! I've missed you! 

Trouble Maker - Now


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 18, 2013)

Langin said:


> I love the fact your back DarkStriker! I've missed you!
> 
> Trouble Maker - Now


Doing my job spreading kpop to dem haters here in temp KEKEKEKE 

Sistar - Bad Boy


----------



## Langin (Nov 18, 2013)

DarkStriker said:


> Doing my job spreading kpop to dem haters here in temp KEKEKEKE
> 
> Sistar - Bad Boy





^O^ 

I don't like sistar that much ;-;

Blady - Blood Type B Girl



Feels a bit like a modernised version of the old Girls Day somehow.  I love this group!

Tint - Love at First Sight(MEI <3 <3 <3 <3 <3)


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 19, 2013)

BEAST - Black Paradise (NB! Lots of scenes from IRIS 2. Might spoil or might hype you if you have yet to watch it, but i do recommend you watch it. Watch the first one if you want some T.O.P too)
Song starts at 0:30.


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 19, 2013)

BAP - Coma (fanmade mv. Song from their one shot album)


----------



## YayMii (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't think this really counts as K-pop (it's a K-pop parody MV with an original song), but I've listened to it like 30 times today  I'll just leave it here.

COOL - Let Me Sarang You


----------



## Langin (Nov 21, 2013)

YayMii said:


> I don't think this really counts as K-pop (it's a K-pop parody MV with an original song), but I've listened to it like 30 times today  I'll just leave it here.
> 
> COOL - Let Me Sarang You




;A; Thats horrible yet it made me laugh so badly...


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 21, 2013)

Langin You were supposed to watch this here before clicking that xDD


Anyways Vixx - Voodoo Doll. Was actually expecting you to post it asap, but you didn't soo yeah.


----------



## Langin (Nov 21, 2013)

DarkStriker said:


> Langin You were supposed to watch this here before clicking that xDD
> 
> 
> Anyways Vixx - Voodoo Doll. Was actually expecting you to post it asap, but you didn't soo yeah.





I had to work all day, I would have posted it. Video is a bit gross tho x3 I LOVE THIS NEW SONG SO SCREW THE GROSS CLIP <3


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 28, 2013)

THE BOSS - Why Goodbye (Known as D-NA or DGNA too btw


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 7, 2013)

VIXX - Voodoo Doll LIVE


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 15, 2013)

Done with exams. Time to shove some kpop into this community!
2 Songs actually. Ballad version of Number 9 and the song that i wanted to link starts at 3:30

T-ara


----------



## Langin (Dec 15, 2013)

Time to post my KPOP song of the year! ^O^ 

Girl's Day - Expectation



I'd love to see others from you guys as well. Or in this case Darky what's your fav song of this year? :3


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 28, 2013)

Blue World - SuJu (Japanese) //It will be deleted in a week-3 weeks :/


----------



## Langin (Dec 28, 2013)

DarkStriker said:


> Blue World - SuJu (Japanese) //It will be deleted in a week-3 weeks :/





omg awesome song, downloaded the MV, because it get's deleted..? ;A;


----------



## Yumi (Dec 29, 2013)

One of my favorite groups:



Actually, i dont even know if they are kpop but still such a lovely band!
plus, they're coming here soon!
I really want to go! >.<


----------



## Langin (Dec 29, 2013)

Yumi said:


> One of my favorite groups:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





They ARE Korean! ^O^ CN.Blue is really awesome! :3


----------



## eosia (Dec 29, 2013)

Fear and loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 31, 2013)

eosia said:


> Fear and loathing in Las Vegas


That is jpop :/ There is a similar thread, but with jpop instead.


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 31, 2013)

Crayon Pop - Dancing Queen 2.0


----------



## eosia (Dec 31, 2013)

DarkStriker said:


> That is jpop :/ There is a similar thread, but with jpop instead.


 
¬.¬


----------



## Gahars (Dec 31, 2013)

eosia said:


> Fear and loathing in Las Vegas


 


DarkStriker said:


> That is jpop :/


 
We can't stop here. This is batshit country.


----------



## eosia (Dec 31, 2013)

Gahars said:


> We can't stop here. This is batshit country.


 
Lol that's the movie hehe, an old movie, but i dont know why do they have the same name


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 8, 2014)

Everday, Girl's Day!

Girl's Day - Something


----------



## Langin (Jan 8, 2014)

DarkStriker said:


> Everday, Girl's Day!
> 
> Girl's Day - Something





I really don't like their new concept. Ask my friends, I am an addicted Girls Day fan but this is so ;-;


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 8, 2014)

Langin said:


> I really don't like their new concept. Ask my friends, I am an addicted Girls Day fan but this is so ;-;


B-b-b-bbut they went with the sexy concept already 2 albums ago ;-;

And i found this LOL. Male version of Crayon Pop. And honestly Crayon Pop was enough, but they are milking Bar Bar Bar soo hard that i feel bad for this group, as i bet they might be shunned for being some kind of lame copy in a failed attempt to do something similar as Bar Bar Bar. Honestly both their other song from their debut album is way better.

K-Much - Don't Know (Yes, what the f group name)


----------



## Langin (Jan 8, 2014)

DarkStriker said:


> B-b-b-bbut they went with the sexy concept already 2 albums ago ;-;
> 
> And i found this LOL. Male version of Crayon Pop. And honestly Crayon Pop was enough, but they are milking Bar Bar Bar soo hard that i feel bad for this group, as i bet they might be shunned for being some kind of lame copy in a failed attempt to do something similar as Bar Bar Bar. Honestly both their other song from their debut album is way better.
> 
> K-Much - Don't Know (Yes, what the f group name)





That was different I LOVED LOVED LOVED LOVED LOVED expectation, it's my song of 2013! But this is so different ;-;

Kmuch ... XD Better then Crayon Pop =3=


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 9, 2014)

Langin said:


> That was different I LOVED LOVED LOVED LOVED LOVED expectation, it's my song of 2013! But this is so different ;-;
> 
> Kmuch ... XD Better then Crayon Pop =3=


Compare that with this song which is included in the album. Why didn't they just go with this...

K-much - I'm Sorry


----------



## Ryft (Jan 25, 2014)

*Crystal Kay - Konna ni Chikaku de* (Japanese) Great anime by the way.



BONUS (From the same anime)
*SUEMITSU & THE SUEMITH - Allegro Cantabile*



Sorry if these may not follow the theme of both Korean and pop... but I just wanted to share.


----------



## Langin (Jan 26, 2014)

Ryft said:


> *Crystal Kay - Konna ni Chikaku de* (Japanese) Great anime by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





THOSE ARE NOT KPOP ;O; BURN THEM WITH FIAR! Next time, post them in the anime music or w/e topic =w=

B1A4 - Lonely


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 2, 2014)

What, been away and nobody posted this yet? Rember JB and Jr from JJ Project? Their back, but this time as a 7-boy group like the were originally planned to debut as!
GOT7 - Girls Girls Girls


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 14, 2014)

BANGTAN BOYS IS BACK!

BTS - Boy In Luv (Like always, cheesy song titles)


----------



## notrustinsasuke (Feb 19, 2014)

this is  not exactly kpop but it is still Korean and plus it's Kim Bum Soo one of the best korean singers out there, he is also  the first Koreans to hit the American billboard.

examples of his songs 

his song that got him on the billboard  

one of his most famous song


----------



## notrustinsasuke (Feb 19, 2014)

CNBLUEs new album releases this month.


----------



## notrustinsasuke (Feb 19, 2014)

Kim Bum Soo singing CNBLUE song "I'm a Loner" 

healso sang a couple songs with Taeyeon from girls genrations


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 26, 2014)

BAP BAP BAP BAP BAP BAP


----------



## notrustinsasuke (Feb 28, 2014)

JYJ's fight with c jes entertainment and avex finally ended, now its time for time to make a comeback and plus i hope the will be able to show up in Running man someday

http://www.kpopstarz.com/articles/7...each-an-agreement-after-years-of-fighting.htm
*​*


----------



## DarkStriker (Mar 10, 2014)

Becasue im such a huge fan of BTS since their debut, im just gonna leave off their comeback stage for Boy In Luv(Someone has to tell those koreans that those tittles are really cheecky and awkward...)


----------



## joelv6 (Mar 24, 2014)

goodness i need to katch up with my kpop


----------



## celeron53 (Mar 28, 2014)

Shitz... I haven't posted in this thread since.. Aug 1st. Hahahaha!! I thought this thread was dead, but I guess not (thankfully). And thankfully no one else posted SNSD's latest MV "MR MR".


----------



## Langin (Mar 31, 2014)

Time to make my comeback! :o Three brand new songs were released this morning or at least MV's of <3 

Super Junior M - Swing:



SUNGMIN I LOVE YOUUUU <3

MIB - Chisa'Bounce



Man this song has the SWAG! ^OO^

aPink - Mr Chu



EUNJIIIIII <3 <3 <3


Oh this song as well(was released last friday iirc)

Tint - Wolf is stupid(I lol'd cos of Exo's Wolf which is hated by masses)



MEI <3 <3


----------



## notrustinsasuke (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## celeron53 (May 23, 2014)

YEEEES!! New Illionaire Records Album!!


----------



## YayMii (Nov 11, 2014)

revitalizing this thread with the Mandarin version of a song that a friend has gotten me addicted to... well at least it's a nice distraction from all the shit SM's been going through recently.


----------



## Langin (Jul 7, 2016)

Taemin - Sayonara Hitori <3

 necro bump? I don't know what you're talking about! 

Edit: to counter the fact it's jpop:


f(x) - 4 Walls


Exo - Monster


----------

